# '69 Judge project available - Mich.



## BobB66SS (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys. New member, I'm posting on behalf of my brother-in-law, I actually have a '66 pro-touring Chevelle SS.

He has a '69 Judge, might be a Ram Air 3 car, not sure. He's had the car for years and it's been in parts for at least 10 years - - many, many parts. He removed the body from the frame and back-halved the car forever ago to make it pro-street, when that was at its peak and before a '69 Judge became what they're worth today. The body was stressed to keep its shape when removed from the chassis, I know it needs rocker panels at least.

As far as original equipment he doesn't have the matching numbers motor/trans/rear end and sold the hood years ago. He does have the decklid, doors, and a fiberglass one-piece front clip and also has the original VIN plate. It's basically an unfinished (barely started) pro street car that's completely unassembled.

He's interested in selling the car in its entirety, not looking to sell it peicemeal at this point. Car is in SE Mich. If anyone is interested you can PM me and I can put you in touch with him about the full details, he doesn't have internet access that's easily accessible.

Thanks.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

What kind of money is he looking to get out of it? Ball park.


----------

